# How much chlorine/chloramine is in our water supply



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I know the amount of chlorine and chloramine in your water supply differs from located. I was wondering if anyone knew the amount in the water supply for the tri cities or can assist me with whom to call to find out.

I am planning to switch over to seachem safe once my bottle of prime is finished and their dosing instructions are based on how much chlorine/chloramine is in the water.

any insight is much appreciated:bigsmile:


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

You're in coquitlam? Here's your water report from the city: http://www.coquitlam.ca/Libraries/City_Services_Documents/Annual_Water_Quality_Report.sflb.ashx

Most cities seem to publish one online. Here is Chilliwack's for those interested: Water Quality


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

I think it is a matter of public record, I got a water analysis in the mail when I lived in honeymoon bay because they were doing something to the water facility. but i was pretty impressed with the amount of info.. 

as far as where to get it im not 100% but i believe it is your right to know what your using


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Here's the 2012 metro Vancouver water quality report. Unless I am reading it wrong, the treated water range is 1.6-2.4mg/l. 
http://www.metrovancouver.org/about...012WaterQualityControlAnnualReportVolume1.pdf
http://www.metrovancouver.org/about...012WaterQualityControlAnnualReportVolume2.pdf
http://www.metrovancouver.org/about...ns/2012Chemical-PhysicalAnalysisSummaries.pdf

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

